# Unistrut Curtains?



## kvnwlkr (May 14, 2013)

Hi Folks, I am trying to find some kind of curtain trolly or rolling support that works with unistrut. I have gone and looked at the unistrut/ superstrut catalogs and am flattened by the price they want for a simple rolling hanger. do you know of anyone manufacturing a simple unit to hold up a masking drape that does not cost 30 to 70 bucks a piece?


----------



## Van (May 14, 2013)

It all goes back to Liability. Things for hanging things are expensive 'cause those folks are saying, " It's ok to hang things on this." they have to back that statement up with testing and insurance. Is there a reason you are looking specifically at Uni-Strut ? rather than looking at someone like H&H specialties ?


----------



## MPowers (May 14, 2013)

kvnwlkr said:


> ......some kind of curtain trolly or rolling support that works with unistrut. ....... do you know of anyone manufacturing a simple unit to hold up a masking drape that does not cost 30 to 70 bucks a piece?



Well, first, let's determine what you really need. What are you trying to achieve? Hanging curtains or scenery or .......??? Why Strut rather than track??? Strut carriers are designed to carry "Stuff" not curtains, so they are designed to handle a load and simply roll. Noise and ease of roll are not really an issue. Secure support of loads is the issue. Curtain carriers from ADC, H&H et, al. can be found in very light weight weight versions for less than $30 a part but to go any lighter/cheaper you have to look into house hold curtain tracks and parts. Rarely a good idea for stage unless for set dressing.

Back to the original Q. Let us know what you are trying to achieve and why, the end result, and maybe we can help.


----------



## cdub260 (May 14, 2013)

Here's a possibility for you:

McMaster-Carr


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2013)

PNTA is the big dealer up here in the Pacific Northwest. They have a guy named "Si" (short for Silas) who has forgotten more about draperies in the last 30+ years than the rest of us will ever learn. Call and talk to him about what you want to do. If there's a safe way to hang a curtain on Strut, Si will be able to help you find it. If not he'll be able to he help you find another reasonably priced (AND Safe) solution. Call: 1-800-622-7850 and ask for Si. (Tell him you're Internet buddies with "Share Bear's" old friend Mark.) 

You might also try calling Rose Brand or Texas Scenic 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 15, 2013)

To those that ask why unistrut, I'm guessing that there is probably unistrut already there. But maybe we'll find out...


----------



## Van (May 15, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> To those that ask why unistrut, I'm guessing that there is probably unistrut already there. But maybe we'll find out...



Yeah, but, I've got glue lams in my grid, doesn't mean I'd use glue lam to hang curtains. Seems to me a heck of a lot cheaper to go to a industrial supply, pick up some pipe hanger adapters and use them to suspend a chunk of sched. 40 between a couple of pieces of Uni-strut. If it's already in the air. 'Course that doesn't allow for travelling which seems to be part of the OP's issue. Unfortunately the fixtures necessary for rigging a 'festoon' < as it's referred to in the uni-strut/industrial world> is freaking expensive by Theatrical standards.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 15, 2013)

Van said:


> Yeah, but, I've got glue lams in my grid, doesn't mean I'd use glue lam to hang curtains. Seems to me a heck of a lot cheaper to go to a industrial supply, pick up some pipe hanger adapters and use them to suspend a chunk of sched. 40 between a couple of pieces of Uni-strut. If it's already in the air. 'Course that doesn't allow for travelling which seems to be part of the OP's issue. Unfortunately the fixtures necessary for rigging a 'festoon' < as it's referred to in the uni-strut/industrial world> is freaking expensive by Theatrical standards.



I agree but so many questions: Is unistrut in place or free; one show of a few performances or regular use; traverse operation or walk along (lets face it - dead hung and strut is there - use it); and others. Clearly if it's not in place or free, go a different direction - but then why would one ask about using unistrut?

Want expensive track - try Richards Wilcox - of course you can get carriers and track for with 5000 pounds per point. (smoother and quieter than CM trolleys and WF or S shapes.)


----------



## RickR (May 16, 2013)

A little googling got me: 

McMaster-Carr Strut Trolleys

They are showing 50lb rated carriers for $10 each. And for a buck more you can get 437lb rate ones. Seems they call them trolleys rather than carriers so it makes it a bit harder to find. 

Hope that works for you.


----------



## kvnwlkr (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. we were hanging a blackout curtain for the doors of our black box. Thanks to your post I was able to convince the "powers that be" to go with traditional theater track and hangers. Kevin


----------



## kvnwlkr (May 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Sorry for the delayed response, had a family thing come up. I really appreciate all the responses, we are creating a permanent blackout curtain for the entry alcoves of our Black Box theatre. Someone had given us a bunch of unistrut. The "powers" wanted to use that to save money. With all your help I convinced them to go with a more conventional Theater track system. 

Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 23, 2013)

That's great except it's strictly against just about all fire and building codes to hang curtains or any obstruction in a means of egress.


----------

